# Xmas at Tan Hill



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are having a change this year, packing the MH at the minute and are off upto Tan Hill Inn in the Yorkshire Dales.

Getting away from it all for a few days, will leave on wed or thur and then head to one of our favourite cl,s in York, Caroline wants a bit of retail therapy in the sales.

Turkey and all the trimmings at the ready, emptied a can of petrol into the onboard genny tank, bobs yer uncle.

Enjoy whatever you are doing this year.

Happy xmas.


----------



## FrednAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck, but a bit of advice , Ring them 1st, we went up a few weeks ago ,lovely drive up from Bradford, when we got off the A66 everywhere was covered in snow, didn't make it, had a weekend at Ribblehead instead


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one! You will have a great time up there. But remember what they say. "Stick to the roads!" Have you seen American Werewolf in London? :lol: 

I live about 15 miles away in the "lower" dales. The difference just a few miles make in climate and terrain is incredible. If it snows you will be there until April but what a place to get snowed in.

I could tell you a few stories about that place!

We too like to get away from it all and usually go wilding in the lakes or Devon and Cornwall. This year though we wimped out and are on a CL on the Yorkshire coast for two weeks with EHU and all the luxuries (well water).

Have a great time and keep us posted how you get on! 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Have a guddun.

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are still there on 8th Jan, watch out for the Tin Snails!! :roll: 

Merry Christmas to all.

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The highest pub in Britain and where Everest double glazing filmed one of their ads.
Spectacular scenery, just hope you don't get snowed in


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its ok at the moment just wet and very windy ( I live just down the road in Reeth) no snow forecast or you could be there until the new year !


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are sat having a few in the Inn, had a lovely relaxing day here, we have been for a long walk with Suki the dog.

Nice to get away from all the hustle, bustle and madness of xmas, such bliss, serenity, feel so calm.

Back to the MH later for food and a small port to round the evening off hic.

Lovely and warm in the MH, but b loody cold outside, we are used to bad weather though.

Have fun all of you. Happy xmas.

Paul, Caroline and Suki the dog.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you made
It ok. Christmas in the van is great!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We went up there a couple of years ago, they had a tame lamb wandering about in the bar too.. Magical.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The 2 tame sheep are still here, they have been trying to get in the MH, one of them climbed up the steps when we had the door open and stuck its head around, hilarious it was.

Yes christmas in the van is great, glad otheres are enjoying it.

Sat here in the Tan Hill Inn having a couple whilst Caroline cooks the dinner, what more could you ask for.

We were the only ones in here last night and I,m the only one in today, marvelous.

By the way, the Tan Hill Inn is for sale if anyones interested, its only 1.1 million quid, the owners have already bought a farm in Somerset for when it sells.

Happy xmas everyone.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just Google earth viewed this, I guess they allow you park outside in their car park overnight?

Looks like a must do location for us, I love the open doors non manicured overnights

Enjoy your break


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> I just Google earth viewed this, I guess they allow you park outside in their car park overnight?
> 
> Looks like a must do location for us, I love the open doors non manicured overnights
> 
> Enjoy your break


Yes you can park in the car park, you stick a couple of quid in the charity donation box on the bar.

Beautiful setting, so peaceful, you must try it.

Just dont run with the dog after rain and fall :lol:

You'll get wet.

Paul.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

wet with real ale will be better, let the dog go for a walk on his own

Enjoy!


----------

